# How do i tell what sex my Frontosa are??



## something-fishy (Aug 4, 2010)

I just recently bought a small colony of Frontosa.

How do i tell what ones are male and female.
I was told that you cannot keep 2 males together in one tank.
Also what food/foods do they love to eat? *** just been feeding them Spirilna flakes like what i feel to my mbunas but they dont seem to be really going for it.

Thanks in advance for your help!!!! :thumb:


----------



## matthew1884 (Jul 24, 2009)

i am also curious I researched it but I can not tell a difference when I vented them.


----------



## PGA material (Apr 3, 2003)

in a young group the dominate male in the group will almost always grow much faster than the rest, then when bigger u can vent them. I try to keep 2 males per colony and at least 4 females. I feed my wild caught fronts frozen krill and NLS, the rest are F1s and they are fed a mix of just about everything, I like to vary the diet. I do not fed them flakes though as I find they are too messy .


----------



## something-fishy (Aug 4, 2010)

I think that my frontosa are just normal tank/farm bred ones. I really wanted wild or f1's but im only new to keeping them and i really didn't wanna fork out the $500 upwards for wild caught fry!!!

At the moment im feeding them just cichlid flakes, they don't seem to like it too much!

I only have 4, one of them is huge like double to size of the rest of them but i dont want to assume its a male because it could have come from a different breeder or batch of fry.

At the moment im just trying to focus on upping the PH in their tank. It was only 7.2 but im slowly bring it up to 8 or 8.2 hoping that it will bring up their appitite!

Also, do they normally just hide out all day or do they swim up cause i rarely see mine outside of their hidey holes!!!


----------



## matthew1884 (Jul 24, 2009)

I have 5 in a 120 gal and 1 is a male for sure and he is around 5 inches the others are less than 4in when can you vent them?


----------

